

I have $5. What is the best way to invest and grow my money? - ra
http://www.quora.com/Investing/I-have-5-What-is-the-best-way-to-invest-and-grow-my-money#ans2385498

======
mooreds
That was an awesome answer. Sometimes constraints clear our thinking, other
times we can focus on them to our detriment.

------
thrush
It's a great point that $5 is worth basically nothing in this scenario, but it
would be interesting to know at what point $N becomes worth something
potentially greater than $N in this fixed amount of time.

------
fyi80
Nice how every solution (except the bike-pump) business, involved abusing
someone's trust or creating negative externalities (artificially extending
lines, hijacking class time).

It's a good education, but a depressing one.

